# Frozen Chicken Breast on LID



## seriousfire (Feb 21, 2013)

Anyone know if you can eat the Frozen Chicken Breasts that come in the bag on the LID...it says on the package low sodium however in the ingredients it says sea salt.


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

I'd avoid those. They are usually filled with lots of non-LID friendly additives. You want fresh meat.


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

Sea salt is definitely high in iodine.

Fresh, fresh, fresh. Go to your local butcher, explain that you are on an important medical diet and need to avoid iodine, and ask him for some of the freshest, untouched meat he has available.

If you are serious about the LID, you really need to err on the side of caution. When in doubt, avoid it.


----------

